# Guinea Pig Lips!



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

:I love guinea pig lips and I have been googling them ut:  I am just trying to get myself in the mood for picking up my boys later.

Can't stop laughing at my desk at the first one! For all fellow guinea pig lips fans, here is a little treat! 


































And for the grand finale.......


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Heehee I love GP lips! Will look through my pics see if I have any lip pics...

Gizmo


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Guinea Pig lips are the funniest things in the world, they're so cute!

I just burst out laughing at that one with the piece of tomato in the corner :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, hah very cute!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Have given you a rep  so funny! 

I absolutely love guinea pigs lips, and guinea pigs 
They are the sweetest of creatures, we have three of em, though hubby won't let me have anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL fantastic pictures. Bracken does a weird thing with his lip where he looks abit dopey sometimes  :blushing: lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahaha your pictures made me laugh  

I never really looked at guinea pig lips before but they are funny


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I just burst out laughing at that one with the piece of tomato in the corner :laugh: :laugh:


HAHA! I shouldn't have looked at that then, my colleague was looking at me like I was a mad woman!

When I get settled with my two, I will take some pics of their lips, preferably covered in tomato! :laugh:

So glad I am not the only one!


----------



## dumbo rat (Oct 2, 2009)

awww i love guinea pig lips, they are just so adorable! :blushing:


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw one of my pigs lips properly yesterday! I picked him up and tickled his belly and had a sly look at them. 

Soooo cute!


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

hahaha! I've never realized how awesome guinea pig lips are till now 

Loved the pics!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha ha there reat pics have 2 guineas my self i call them my bears there so full of character i love them to bits and no two gpig is the same.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Isabelle


----------



## dumbo rat (Oct 2, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> Isabelle
> 
> View attachment 33067


:blushing: awwww she looks so sweet and i can see cute little pink lips!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha, sooooooooo cute! :thumbup1:


----------

